
Ask HN: Is there an API to get what is trending at this time? - ychandler
Google Trends does a good job and there is a roundabout way of programmatically getting that data. Twitter has trends but needs location to work. I was wondering if there are any APIs that can surface this information? Ideally looking at a 24 hour day, useful to have trends based on keywords, facebook trends and twitter hashtags
======
gexos
I only know topsy.com, never used their api but they're twitter's only valid
partner on trends and stats etc.
[http://about.topsy.com/support/api/](http://about.topsy.com/support/api/) i
hope it helps.

~~~
ychandler
thanks!

------
nstart
Trendspottr. They were the first major player in this space I could remember.
Their API can be found here
[https://trendspottr.com/api/](https://trendspottr.com/api/)

~~~
yalli
Yeah, I second TrendSpottr. They not only have an API for surfacing trends for
any topic or keyword but also an API for trending alerts.
[http://trendspottr.com/api](http://trendspottr.com/api). I also use their
trends dashboard Signal
[http://trendspottr.com/signal](http://trendspottr.com/signal).

------
147
Perhaps [http://buzzsumo.com](http://buzzsumo.com) might do what you're after?
Their plan that includes the API is expensive if you just want to play around
with it.

------
mrmrcoleman
+1

